

1.8 gigapixel ARGUS-IS a surviellience platform by DARPA [video] - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxNyaXfJsA

======
WestCoastJustin
This is a clip from PBS's "Rise of the Drones" [1]

[1] [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/military/rise-of-the-
drones.htm...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/military/rise-of-the-drones.html)

